# Heres taking the haunt to work.....



## arzerkle (Nov 7, 2007)

My husband is Pepsi delivery driver .His company has 200.00 prize for the best halloween display using their products of orange crush and grape crush in a store. ::Evil laugh::
little did they know we live halloween! 
Now we couldnt get too crazy in CVS store nd scare away customers ~but Rob built this little taste of the season :devil:display for the contest.
THis is his setup of a halloween display for one of his accounts....or as we like to say take your hobby to work :;evil grin::
































Amy & Rob


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks awesome, how fun is that. I really hope you win.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! I love going into stores that have Hallowen displays/decorations. Those are awesome!


----------



## arzerkle (Nov 7, 2007)

the trick was trying to keep the recirculating pump out of reach on the skull. Stores seem to frown on mini floods


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

To cool! Makes me want to decorate at my work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, a drinking skellie head

Halloween at work - what more could you ask of a job?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice display, love the skeleton head drinking the sierra mist. Good luck with the contest.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is too cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is sooo FREAKIN COOL!!!!!! I loved it!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

wonderfully done. good luck, hope you win. keep us posted.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Cool display!!!!! I hope you guys win!


----------

